# Single gold severum tank



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

I am planning to keep a single gold severum in a 55G tank with some other fish. I need help planning the rest of the stocking and I also have a question regarding grow-out tank size.

I currently have the severum (a 1 in baby) in a 10G QT tank with 5 juvie boesemani rainbows (between 1 and 1.5 inches).

I was hoping to keep the boesemanis as "dithers" with the severum in the 55G. I also plan to add an ancistrus sp. pucallpa (4.5 inch adult size).

After QT, will the severum and the bows be okay growing out 28G bowfront for a few months until the severum gets a bit bigger (the bows are generally very slow growers)? I'd also like to keep the ancistrus in this tank- it's already full grown.

Also, based on a suggested stocking scheme I found on Aquaria Central which suggested 16 red-eye tetras, 6 bronze cories and a severum in a 55G, I figure I have room for a few additional fish.

If so, I'd like to add more color and/or also make sure that there is activity in all areas of the tank. Any suggestions for what might be good fish to add?

Thanks!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont keep them but I have seen several people on the site say the a 55 is not big enough for them. Also dont keep them in the 10 for long because that increases the chances of it getting sick, the 29 will not be big enough for long either.


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

It's only in the 10G for QT- usually I try to keep this to 2 weeks to make sure that the fish are healthy before putting them into one of my established tanks. I've read that people grow them out in 20H's or 29's until they are about 4 inches long, so I figured my 28G would be okay until then.

I haven't bought the bigger tank yet, so I can plan to do bigger than a 55G for a long-term home if needed (an article on species recommendations for beginners in the library on this site suggested a 40L and up, so I thought a 55G would be okay). Frankly, I don't mind getting the 55G and then having to upgrade later- I'd just use the 55G for other fish.


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

How about a small shoal of loaches- perhaps botia striata (4 in adults)? Any other suggestions for something that would occupy the lower strata of the tank to fill it in or is it even necessary with a sev?


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd fill the lower part of the tank with cories. Much more interesting than loaches, and they tend to play nicer IMO.

A single severum could do ok in a 55. If you don't have it yet, I'd go with a 75 instead. Not that much more expensive, but you can do so much more with it.


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

You could mix in another rainbow species.


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

I have found a used 75G setup for $250. I'm looking into getting it this weekend.


----------

